# Ocean View Pier is going off!



## Cobia Master (Jun 12, 2010)

3 cobia were caught this evening and saw 5 or 6 break offs. I'm fishing there all night and all day tommorow. A friend called and said he saw a couple on Seagull two.


----------



## Cobia Master (Jun 12, 2010)

someone just caught another keeper


----------



## Steel_Fish'n (Jun 9, 2010)

Good Job OV...keep gett'n em!!!....glad to see they're gett'n some action...Looks like the Piers are doing are doing almost better than the boaters this year...lol...Between OV, Buckroe and Seagull...man, don't know where to fish...too many choices:fishing:


----------



## Cobia Master (Jun 12, 2010)

Heck yeah! I just a breakoff  She ran me for for 60 yards and the knot gave. 

My vote of places to go would be OV, lots of action now.


----------



## Steel_Fish'n (Jun 9, 2010)

Bummer man...gotta check those knots...I hate it when I lose a fish and it was kinda my fault...oh well, U live and U learn...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm hoping they come to the other side of the bay, near Buckroe today. We'll be out in force today in our yaks trying to catch'em!


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I was going to post in a new thread but I'll just add it here! I guarded the blanks all day yesterday from 8:30 AM until 6 ish yesterday. Caught lots of skates on live thread fin, live spots, live croakers. NO COBIA for me, I guess I kept them at bay! 

I did tangle with a sea turtle. He didn't actually get hook, he got fouled in my line and in turn I ended up hooking into the 10 or so bottom rigs and the looked nearly new rod and reel that he was caught on him! So in the end after horsing him a round a bit, the turtle swam off with about 2 less pounds of lead on him and I ended up with a new rod. (and more lead) To bad it was a Daiwa set-up not a penn or shimano! It's all cleaned and working . . if you lost let me know!


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Well i guess seagull will be packed tomorrow ill be out there at 4am to make sure i get a spot. This will be fun.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

757 Fire said:


> Well i guess seagull will be packed tomorrow ill be out there at 4am to make sure i get a spot. This will be fun.


If you plan to fish Seagull @ night, try a live spot or croaker on the bottom. Trim it's dorsal fin down and wait. We've been getting some really nice Striper the last few nights around the 1st island on the boat. 

Skunk


----------



## fishinforfish (Mar 30, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> If you plan to fish Seagull @ night, try a live spot or croaker on the bottom. Trim it's dorsal fin down and wait. We've been getting some really nice Striper the last few nights around the 1st island on the boat.
> 
> Skunk


this is gonna sound stupid... but what exactly do you mean trim its dorsal fin down... and what kinda rig should i use to give this a shot


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

A fishfinder rig and use scissors to snip its dorsal fin shorter so it is not gonna stick out above the hook and poke the striper. Thanks for the tip


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

yea right you need to get off the computer and go fishin dude no cobia were caught that day


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

striperswiper said:


> yea right you need to get off the computer and go fishin dude no cobia were caught that day


]

okay what's the truth? I know I was there most of the day and saw nothing!


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

excuse me sir im sure this is a fake porfile made from a buckroe fisherman trying to move the fishing this way but we ddint catch any cobia this is fake and NONE were seeen at seagull


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Sumthang smells a little funny and it aint fish 

Thats OK, the Mods have ways of tracking a smell and putting an end to it


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

you can clearly see hes from hampton why would he cobe fish ov when buckroe is right there, just sayin i think everybody and there grandma should *GO FISH BUCKROE COBIA ARE EVERYWHERE ITS A OPEN INVITATION FROM ALL UR FREINDLY PALS THAT FISH BUCKROE COME JOIN US*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> you can clearly see hes from hampton why would he cobe fish ov when buckroe is right there, just sayin i think everybody and there grandma should *GO FISH BUCKROE COBIA ARE EVERYWHERE ITS A OPEN INVITATION FROM ALL UR FREINDLY PALS THAT FISH BUCKROE COME JOIN US*


Dang.....lay off the caffine 'drew...

Will give ya a call this weekend. Need to stretch the boat legs out for some pier fishing.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

striperswiper said:


> you can clearly see hes from hampton why would he cobe fish ov when buckroe is right there, just sayin i think everybody and there grandma should *GO FISH BUCKROE COBIA ARE EVERYWHERE ITS A OPEN INVITATION FROM ALL UR FREINDLY PALS THAT FISH BUCKROE COME JOIN US*


well the funny thing is my friend fishes out ovp and said theire were a few seen and buckroe only got 1 all weekend but none at seagull but lil john doesnt fish buckroe and i knoow some1 is lying is it u cobe or is it lil john


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

Is it that serious, we have to lie about reports. One thing about you can't hide fish being caught were ever. I'm not worried about it when it comes it comes.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

damn right


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

there are a few fish at ov BUT if u look at cbia master profile HE HAS 3 POSTS im tellin u its fake its someone at buckroe makin up lies to move everyone our way!!


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

LIL JON said:


> there are a few fish at ov BUT if u look at cbia master profile HE HAS 3 POSTS im tellin u its fake its someone at buckroe makin up lies to move everyone our way!!


Does seem kinda fishy


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Jeff you know the penalty for creating fake accounts is the ban hammer, right? I'm all for having a little fun but this is annoying.


----------

